

Web game extras get Office of Fair Trading scrutiny - hugorodgerbrown
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-22109188

======
DanBC
> _Mr Elithorn said the OFT did not want to ban in-game purchases, but wanted
> to be sure that games-makers are complying with relevant laws. Consumer
> groups or parents with evidence of games aggressively marketing in-game
> extras should contact the OFT, it said._

The UK has strict laws about advertising. Many reports to the Advertising
Standards Authority are from competing firms. Company_A see an advert from
Company_B, and they report it. Sometimes this is because they're domain
experts and know what's realistic or not in an advert. Sometimes it's because
they're a competing firm and they're doing whatever they can to cause pressure
for the competition.

It'll be interesting to see who reports sleazy games.

Also, advertising codes are easy to find. It's not so easy to find a list of
rules for in-game purchases aimed at children.

